# Origin-Spionage / SWTOR-Abo



## Chinge (5. Januar 2012)

Abend,
ich habe noch nicht sonderlich viel Erfahrung mit Online-(Rollen-)Spielen und wollte mir bald SWTOR und Battlefield 3 zulegen.

Weiß einer von euch wie es im Moment um die Origin-Plattform bestellt ist, die man meines Wissens nach für beide Spiele braucht?
Durchsucht die Software tatsächlich die Festplatte nach gecrackten EA-Spielen? Oder hat sich EA nur eine Lücke in der EULA offengehalten aber keine Spionage-Funktion in Origin eingebaut?

Und ich verstehe die Bezahlung für SWTOR noch nicht so ganz. Ich muss einen einmaligen Preis zahlen, bekomme das Spiel und 30 Tage gratis und muss dann ein Abo für zukünftige Spielzeit abschließen? Und was bedeutet das, wenn ich z.B. 30 Tage Spielzeit habe: Wird dann nach tatsächlicher Zeit, die ich spiele, abgerechnet oder kann ich dann nur z.B. vom 15. Januar bis 15. Februar spielen?

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Beehatsch (5. Januar 2012)

Währe mir neu wenn man für SWTOR Origin benötigt.
Bei SWTOR einfach Abo abschließen und anschließend wieder kündigen, 30 Tage hast ja sowieso umsonst.
15 Januar startest du, somit endet das Abo am 14 Februar.


----------



## TankCommander (5. Januar 2012)

Hier ein Threat zu den Kosten von SWTOR

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...star-wars-old-republic-monatliche-kosten.html


----------

